# Good European breeders?GSDs with European Bloodlines?



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

When I move out............eventually.lol I will probably think about buying a German Shepherd from a good breeder who breeds GSDs with European showlines. I wont be buying to show or breed, I just want a companion and great dog.

I am NOT looking for dog now, I already have 2.I wish I could have 1 more, but my parents own the house so their rules.lol

I just would like to have some breeders in mind for the future.Do they have German Shepherd bloodlines in Italy?I am 1/8 Italian, so it would be kind of cool to own a Germand Shepherd with show lines form Italy.lol.Any European bloodlines will be good.

I need some suggestions if breeders for the future.I will also be looking at GSD rescues and other animal shelters.

Thanks in advance!Remember I am NOT looking for a dog now, I just want some for future references.

Thanks!


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

This is breeder I went with: http://www.house-barrett.com/index1.htm
She breeds W German showlines and is in Germany. 

Majic Forest Shepherds has a stud she uses that is from Italy: http://majicforest.com/larus.htm


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Yes, there are some Italian kennels with very successful show dogs. Casa Nobili, Della Valcuvia, Degli Achei, Casa Massarelli, dei Lupi della Maddalena, d'Ulmental

Casa Nobili - Home
Allevamento Valcuvia, Pastori Tedeschi
ALLEVAMENTO DEGLI ACHEI
Deutscher Schäferhund, pastore tedesco
Pastore Tedesco - Allevamento "dei lupi della maddalena" - Allevamento di cani lupo nelle Marche

My breeder is Alta-Tollhaus (Alta-Tollhaus German Shepherd Dogs). The breeding bitches are all from Kirschental in Germany. Studs are chosen from all over the world, depending on the breeding.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Liesje said:


> Yes, there are some Italian kennels with very successful show dogs. Casa Nobili, Della Valcuvia, Degli Achei, Casa Massarelli, dei Lupi della Maddalena, d'Ulmental
> 
> Casa Nobili - Home
> Allevamento Valcuvia, Pastori Tedeschi
> ...


OMG! Those Italian bred GSDs are beautiful!I really loved "Zucca" form the Alta-Tollhaus German Shepherd Dogs
If Zucca is still breeding when I start looking for another GSD, I want one of her babies!lol.
Thanks for all the choses so hard to choose! I will keep them all in mind!lol


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Now are there any Italian bred working lines?Because I also want a dog that will protect me.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

All good nerved, sound of mind and body GSD's will protect you if the situation calls for it. You should not need a second dog to protect you if you do a good job researching the first one.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Andaka said:


> All good nerved, sound of mind and body GSD's will protect you if the situation calls for it. You should not need a second dog to protect you if you do a good job researching the first one.


Someone told me that showline dogs aremore unhealthy and wont protect me, and they are only meant for show and to look pretty.He suggested I get a working line dog.Thats why.I dont want a second I just need refrences to keep in mind for the future.I might get 2, so they wont get lonely.

Either way, I just want to see whats out there as choices and good ones too.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> I might get 2, so they wont get lonely.


Don't do that, it's a horrible idea. There are a lot of repercussions people don't consider.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I have always had 2 dogs.I would get a male and female and both would be fixed.I have 2 GSDs right now, both are fixed.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> I just need refrences to keep in mind for the future.I might get 2, so they wont get lonely.


BAD idea!!!!! Best to get one dog at a time for YOU, the time it takes to train, socialize and exercise one dog properly so that it won't be a fear agressive over reactive mess is more than enough time/expense/work for the vast majority of us.

Especially if you are thinking about getting a high wired dog from working lines. They really need alot from us to become the balanced adult dog we all desire.

Frankly, just the look of a GSD, no matter WHAT the lines are, is more than enough to make strangers leery. Even my dopey 6 month old puppies that are joyously tearing up to slap a lick on people have caused minor hysteria (and bad me for letting that happen). A calmer and bigger adult, that has been trained and is quietly in control REALLY causes people to cross to the other side of the street.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

First I would get 1, wait a year or two and then get another one, the second might be from a breeder or shelter.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Yeah, I interpreted what you said as you were going to get two puppies at the same time.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I would want the dogs within the same age range.My dogs right now are a 1 1/2 apart.so something like that.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> Now are there any Italian bred working lines?Because I also want a dog that will protect me.


Why not learn a good martial art so you can protect your dog?


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Emoore said:


> Why not learn a good martial art so you can protect your dog?


Because I already know martial arts somewhat I just want dog that will be a great family oriented dog, good tempermant, loyal, protective, sweet, good with kids and other dogs.He will be doing more protecting than me.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I think the point was that we are here to protect our dogs, not the other way around. I really don't think it is fair or smart to expect a dog to protect you when it has no training.

Most dogs when faced with the option of fight or flight will choose the latter.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I will train the dog.I will protect it if necessary, i plan on owning a ranch when I am older thats why.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

> Someone told me that showline dogs aremore unhealthy and wont protect me, and they are only meant for show and to look pretty


That's ridiculous... Isa is German Showline and she's had to protect me before, she didn't have to do anything but stand between me and the person and just stare. That was enough for that person to leave.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

while alot of people have two dogs close in age, I have rethought that for me, it's great when they are young, but as they age, you now have two seniors, I had to put two down TWICE, within six months of each other, and for me that was devastating, losing two. So I'd rethink getting "two".

As for showlines being unhealthy, non protective,(which is a "myth") you said you were looking for European SHOW lines? 

Since you have alot of time to decide, I would be spending that time in researching what's out there, the differences etc. Good luck with your search


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Yea, when I heard this, I thought it was untrue, because alot of people on here have showline dogs who are great healthy protective dogs.I never really fell for it.plus this guy never owned a GSD so how would he know?

Thanks fro clearing up that one for me.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Kennel Von Lotta and Alta-Tollhaus German Shepherd Dogs I will definately keep in mind.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Liesje said:


> Yes, there are some Italian kennels with very successful show dogs. Casa Nobili, Della Valcuvia, Degli Achei, Casa Massarelli, dei Lupi della Maddalena, d'Ulmental
> 
> Casa Nobili - Home
> Allevamento Valcuvia, Pastori Tedeschi
> ...


Is Alta-Tollhaus showline or working line?


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Show line.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Don't forget, importing a dog is expensive! Between $900-$1200 just for transportation.

It helps if you can share the costs with another by importing 2 puppies together. That's how Balto came over. He shared the crate with his brother Bazco and the other owner met me at the airport. That saved me $500.

I just flew to Europe to pick up my new puppy. I was in Europe from 2pm Saturday, until 9am the next morning. Many breeders I was working with will not ship a dog, but require you to pick it up.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I do not understand the need to go outside of the country to find a good breeder of German showline dogs. I like German showlines and they are as healthy and as protective as other lines. 

The idea that you will get a GOOD pup from outside of the states, and inside the states there are none is also erroneous. There are good and bad breeders over there, and there are good and bad breeders over here. There are good and bad dogs over there and good and bad dogs over here. 

Over here, you can visit the kennel and meet the people, and make a decision from what you see. Or, you can go across the pond and bring the dogs back, but unless you have a good contact over there, I think you stand just as large a chance of being ripped off -- provided a less than stellar pup for more than what they would have gotten from someone from their own country, than if you buy a dog from here.

You still have to do your homework, and the language may present a barrier.

I guess I would just not set my heart on importing a dog.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Xeph said:


> I think the point was that we are here to protect our dogs, not the other way around. I really don't think it is fair or smart to expect a dog to protect you when it has no training.Most dogs when faced with the option of fight or flight will choose the latter.


You planning to jump in front of your dog if someone throws a punch at you while you are walking the dog down the street?

I wouldn't want a dog who wouldn't at least try to protect me in a similar situation.

Better never to get in that position but if it happens........

A GSD should be expected to try to protect his/her owner!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> I do not understand the need to go outside of the country to find a good breeder of German showline dogs.


Sometimes for the specific lines or stud dogs you want, you have to go abroad. Or, if you are like Carole and own dogs of breeds that are not common in the US, you might get a better selection abroad. It isn't necessarily more expensive. I'm looking at a possible litter abroad. Even with the importing it would be cheaper than my domestically purchased show line dog. If someone else does a similar breeding in the US I'll be on that like flies on a poo but it doesn't look like that will happen so I'm open to importing. With show lines, it definitely is easier to get good dogs in the USA since so many people use foreign studs or import bitches that have been bred, but with other lines or breeds that's not necessarily true.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Well if a breeder here in the states and I can only get it in Europe then so be it.

But I will try to stay within the states.lol


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Even though I was leaning towards Working Lines, I am thinking of going with Atla-Tollhaus, they have great looking dogs and I was reading the FAQs section on the website and was very pleased with the answers.

I might have to look closer to home, such as breeders in California. Julie is located in Michigan, I would love to save money by staying within California.


----------



## HMV (May 17, 2010)

Regardless of working or show dog. The lines of the dog are just the foundation stones. What the dog actually turns out like is dependent upon how much time and effort the owner puts in.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

HMV said:


> Regardless of working or show dog. The lines of the dog are just the foundation stones. What the dog actually turns out like is dependent upon how much time and effort the owner puts in.


I know, and hearing what other Alta-Tollhaus owners say, Julie is very good at that.

Any German Showline breeders in CA?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i totally disagree with this. all GSD's aren't protective
regardless of good nerves, sound mind and body.

this is my 4th GSD. out of 4 GSD's i've owned one 
was naturally protective. 



Andaka said:


> All good nerved, sound of mind and body GSD's will protect you if the situation calls for it. You should not need a second dog to protect you if you do a good job researching the first one.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

doggiedad said:


> i totally disagree with this. all GSD's aren't protective
> regardless of good nerves, sound mind and body.
> this is my 4th GSD. out of 4 GSD's i've owned one
> was naturally protective.


Guess we have been lucky - out of 7 dogs 5 were naturally protective. These included a BYB (first), American Showlines dogs and a son of a German Seiger. All had great temperaments and were friendly and outgoing dogs.


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

Mikka’s dog mom is “Italian”, lol! Our breeder imported the mother dog from a breeder in Italy, last year. The Italian breeders name is di fossombrone. Here is their website http://www.difossombrone.it . It is in Italian but google should translate the text for you.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I am mostly looking for German Showlines or German Working lines.

Thanks Miikka's Mom, a lot of the dogs are beautiful!!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Best person in CA is Randy Tyson for showlines that work. She also trains, titles and shows her dogs herself. Even with a big kennel, she personally handles her own dogs.

Randy also has working lines.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Smithie86 said:


> Best person in CA is Randy Tyson for showlines that work. She also trains, titles and shows her dogs herself. Even with a big kennel, she personally handles her own dogs.
> 
> Randy also has working lines.


Does she have a website?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Witmer-Tyson Imports - German Shepherds, Law Enforcement Training, and Equipment


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

onyx'girl said:


> Witmer-Tyson Imports - German Shepherds, Law Enforcement Training, and Equipment


She has some beautiful dogs :wub:

Thanks for the advice and information guys. I will definitely use them while researching(I am only looking for now).


----------



## jharmon (Aug 8, 2008)

My GSD is now 2 years old and I am just now starting to see that she is protective of our 6 year old daughter. We will take her to the dog park where she will play but she always stops from time to time to see what our daughter is doing and recently she will just follow her around. A couple of months ago there was a dog who loved to jump up on kids, not being agressive just playful but Sima did not like that and did not become agressive she just put herself between our daughter and the other dog.
Sima is from a German showline. I encourage our dog to keep and eye on our daughter and play hide and seek with her.


----------

